#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  Placement Statistics.

## aw123richa

hello,
I have experianced with a  college located in beautiful city dehradun which provide awesome infrastructure and technical environment for students and provide 100% placement compare to other colleges which have best campus placement in Dehradun.





  Similar Threads: NIT Jalandhar 2012 Placement Statistics/Report IIT Guwahati 2012 Placement Statistics NIT Rourkela 2012 Placement Report/Statistics - NIT Rourkela Placements DTU Delhi 2011-2012 placement data - 2012 placement details - statistics NIT Rourkela 2011-2012 Placement Statistics - NIT RKL Placement Stats 2011-2012

----------

